# A Rather Old Drill Press



## bill70j (Apr 2, 2019)

This drill press looks like it would be an interesting project.  Anybody know what it is or its vintage?


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 2, 2019)

That is real old iron. It was never converted over from line drive, still has the original line drive hub! It looks like it has the name on the casting that runs parallel to the main mast part of the belt drive. The photo is to low res to see if you blow it up. I think most line drive shops were gone by the '30's.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 2, 2019)

Teens, twenties or thirties I imagine.  Great machine if you get it running.  Let us know how the project goes...


----------



## benmychree (Apr 2, 2019)

Machines of that ilk were still being made up into the 1960s, as to that one, I'd guess teens or 20s.  I have one, a 21" Canedy Otto, made in 1947.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 2, 2019)

Looks like a fun resto project


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe get the tractor behind it too as a combo deal!


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 3, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Maybe get the tractor behind it too as a combo deal!




Yea, put a PTO on the tractor and you could power the drill press.


----------



## bill70j (Apr 3, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> Yea, put a PTO on the tractor and you could power the drill press.


Or use generated energy from that steam boiler (I think) sitting on that iron cart.


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (Apr 3, 2019)

Not all line shaft shops are gone here is one use by a master blacksmith that runs every week1
Check it out sandersoniron.com
The whole shop is run with a 15 horse oil field engine  lights, compressed air


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks like my Canady Otto


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 3, 2019)

I would really like to rummage around on that property, I'll bet there's stuff that dates back to the gold rush.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 3, 2019)

I believe it’s called a camelback drill press. That’s not a brand name, but it’ll send you down an internet rabbit hole. They’ve got fans.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 4, 2019)

Tinkertoy1941 said:


> Not all line shaft shops are gone here is one use by a master blacksmith that runs every week1
> Check it out sandersoniron.com
> The whole shop is run with a 15 horse oil field engine  lights, compressed air
> 
> ...


Yup, one of my favorite YouTube channel is David Richards Old Steampowered Machineshop. He has one of those camelback drill presses, two lathes, hacksaw, shaper and other stuff I can't remember. All except one machine is what you'd find in a 1921 machine shop and he takes in work all the time. At first the whole shop was run off a 5hp steam engine. Now I think he's got a big ol 40hp hooked up. His plans for this year are to add a big planer he found. Man is that shop tight with machines and belts going everywhere. It's facinating on many levels, steam, line drives, old iron and older simpler way of doing things. There's been several times when several of the machines are going at once, all with one guy.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 10, 2019)

It looks complete and the power feeds there. I bet in its condition a few hours work it would be drilling again. I'd love to have it .


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 10, 2019)

Funny, did a sweep of CL and there's a camelback in Modesto, one in Manteca, both already with motors. One is $400, the other $500 and neither looks rusty like the one in Creston. There's 2-3 in LA, one all spiffy for $1600! CL is lousy with camel backs right now!


----------

